# How many is too many?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Is there a number that you feel is "too" much? 

Reason I ask is that my friends think I'm insane because I've recently been given a really amazing situation and will be basically getting a third dog. Another frenchie named Irma. She is a show prospect, and will be a really great dog for me to get involved with, I've always been interested in showing, and she's also a really great candidate for rally obedience and agility. 

They also say I'm gonna have a hell of a time finding an apartment someday, but I feel like I can't be the ONLY one to have a few dogs and need to rent?

Anyways, here's my new girl. I love her. She's very naughty


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There's such a thing as too many? I had no idea  :tongue:

We are waiting for our next Dane puppy to arrive in the next 3-4 weeks. She will be the fifth dog of ours. As soon as we move to more land/space we will most likely add to the pack. I love watching our dogs interact with one another. They all have their places in the pack dynamic and it always makes me smile watching them all do their own thing. They are all so different in their own ways, I love them all for this.

ETA: I forgot the two cats LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> ETA: I forgot the two cats LOL


We have cats?? :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> We have cats?? :tongue:


Unfortunately :frown:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Honestly, I wanted to stick with two, but this was too good of an opportunity to pass up. I paid basically nothing for her, will be added as a co-owner to her papers, but will have custody of her. She's a REALLY nice dog imported from Poland, and she's a great first dog for me to get into showing with, something I've always been interested in. She will only go back to my friend for breeding *depending upon her passing her health testing at 1 year old*, she will take care of all the finances involved with that. And god forbid I move, and need Irma to be taken care of for awhile, I'm sure my friend would do it, no questions asked.

Need to come up with a new name for her now....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What were you thinking of naming her?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

No idea haha. I'd like something kinda random, and naughty. Cause she's crazy!

For some reason, the name Beezus/Beezy is sticking out at me.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

meggels said:


> For some reason, the name Beezus/Beezy is sticking out at me.


You must have seen the movie trailer recently :wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> You must have seen the movie trailer recently :wink:


Haha yes. It just seems to fit her.

Can anyone remember any movie/book characters that were naughty/trouble makers?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hmm...maybe Gremlin.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

meggels said:


> She's a REALLY nice dog imported from Poland


Polish imports are great! That's where I got my husband!

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :biggrin: I don't have much constructive input for ya!

ETA: Ooh! Actually I do! I have always liked the name Jezabel if it fit the personality. You could call her Jezzy or Jez for short.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ate' is the Greek goddess of mischief. I'm not totally sure how you pronounce it, but I think it's like AH tay.

I like Gremlin too. :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Who is in charge of paying for her care ie; food, vet etc?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Who is in charge of paying for her care ie; food, vet etc?


I am, unless it's breeding related.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

meggels said:


> Is there a number that you feel is "too" much?



I always thought I would have just one or two dogs, but I have three. For me, three is plenty.

I'm friends with a lady that lives alone with her pack of 17 dogs. That, to me, is too much. The fact that she lives alone in addition to the fact that her home isn't in the best of condition. It smells awful, it's dirty, and the dogs are dirty and smell bad. She has a HUGE fenced-in yard, but, she did not know that there was a dead raccoon in her yard, not far from the house, until someone pointed it out to her. I think she is overwhelmed. She works all day so most but not all of the dogs are crated in the basement.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd say that women is a "collector"!

Meggels, I only ask about the finances because I think you posted in another link that finances are an issue for you, and one of my big issues with people and pets is yes, they will love them with their whole being, but if something drastic were to happen (hit by a car, cancer, any other surgery) they don't have the finances to do it. You had even posted that good food was an issue because of finances, I don't want to be the black sheep but when you work with rescue you always ask yourself these questions of others, so please don't take it personally, I'd ask anyone this who had asked the same questions.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think 3-4 Dogs is about the cutoff for a "normal" existence. (I have 3)...I say "normal" not in any insulting way...

only that if you have more than that...you really need to do some pretty hardcore logistical planning...feeding, how you are going to live, financial impact, what would the arrangement be if something happened to you-where would the Dogs go, how you are going to control them and keep them safe, VET bills, etc...I just think it takes a little more foreward thinking. 

BUT, if someone is willing to put in the effort, I think a person could have about as many as they could handle without getting too crazy(10+)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I'd say that women is a "collector"!


Sounds like she is absolutely an animal hoarder :frown:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Sounds like she is absolutely an animal hoarder :frown:


I think so, too. I didn't mention that she also has about 6 cats (at last count). The ACO is keeping an eye on her and offering support. Every month, the lady goes to Costco and gets 80 pounds of Kirkland kibble. She says it lasts about a month.  She thinks of herself as a rescuer and thinks the pets in her care are happy and healthy.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I'd say that women is a "collector"!
> 
> Meggels, I only ask about the finances because I think you posted in another link that finances are an issue for you, and one of my big issues with people and pets is yes, they will love them with their whole being, but if something drastic were to happen (hit by a car, cancer, any other surgery) they don't have the finances to do it. You had even posted that good food was an issue because of finances, I don't want to be the black sheep but when you work with rescue you always ask yourself these questions of others, so please don't take it personally, I'd ask anyone this who had asked the same questions.


I completely understand. It's something that is on my mind too. Right now, my mom supports my dogs. I'm looking for a job *But i'm sure many know how tough that is right now!* Luckily she believes in good nutrition, so I can feed pretty good food, but by no means, the best of the best, and it is something I need to keep in mind for a month to month budget. 

Part of me is a little worried about taking on a third dog. I just really like her and she's such a crazy girl. Part of me feels like I should stay focused on my own two, because they still have a ways to go in training & such. They are both 10 months old, and Irma is only 8 months. 

Hmm :-/ I mean, it's not a big deal because I live with Irma right now anyways. So I see her every day. But maybe I will talk to my friend about holding off on making her mine, until I have things lined up a bit more.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

meggels said:


> Right now, my mom supports my dogs. I'm looking for a job *But i'm sure many know how tough that is right now!*


Right now another dog would not be a greater financial burden on you, rather on your mom. You can't get every cute puppy that you see. You will soon have 1,000 dogs because there is a never ending supply of cute puppies. Somewhere you have to decide that you can't handle anymore. 

IMO 2 puppies 8 and 10 months old are more than a handful. They will demand more time than you have to give them. Another puppy will only take time from the two you have now.



> Part of me is a little worried about taking on a third dog.


That part of you is the smarter part. Listen to it. That is your logical brain talking. Listening to the emotional side will lead to problems because it doesn't consider consequences.



> I just really like her and she's such a crazy girl.


Yeah, yeah, I'd love to have a date w/ Paris Hilton too but that ain't gonna happen either. :smile:



> Part of me feels like I should stay focused on my own two, because they still have a ways to go in training & such. They are both 10 months old, and Irma is only 8 months.


Thats the smarter part again. :smile:



> Hmm :-/ I mean, it's not a big deal because I live with Irma right now anyways. So I see her every day. But maybe I will talk to my friend about holding off on making her mine, until I have things lined up a bit more.


Wait a minute ... you have two puppies and only live with one of them???? Don't even consider for one more minute getting another puppy until you can take care of both of the ones you have without having to depend on someone else. Thats just silly.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If I didn't work for a vet and feed raw there's no way we could have even four dogs


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

No no no. I live with ALL of them now haha. I live with about 15 dogs right now, including my two, Abbie & Murph. I'm living with my friend, who is a breeder, who owns Irma.

But yeah, I think I'm gonna decline  Bummer, but I think it's best.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> If I didn't work for a vet and feed raw there's no way we could have even four dogs


Let alone the 5 we're about to have LOL


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, I got confused as to which one Irma was. :smile:

Nevermind ....... :smile:

I think it's wise to hold off for now.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Booooo to you people and your logical thinking.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Rofl, my mom seems to want me to get her. Lol. I can't win


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, well let's say you get her, and then something comes up like an ER surgery that will cost $2K. What would you do in that situation? Do you have the means to cover something like that? But that also goes with any of your dogs...


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I have to jump in and say that I agree with the logical thinkers here Meggels.

I used to have a French Bulldog. Great dog but she sure came with health problems. Allergies (she was a pied, so that's typical), stenotic nares (had to be especially careful in the summer), and she ended up with intervertebral disc disease as she aged. Typical, normal things for a Frenchie, but her vet bills were extravagant.

And no, she wasn't poorly bred, she was actually my first show dog and she finished her championship, owner handled, as a puppy and went on to a short specials career with a group 3 and 4. Beautiful dog. It's just the breed.:frown:

She was bred, per my contract with her breeder and co-owner, 3 times but never conceived. Two were artificial inseminations with frozen semen and the third was a natural breeding with a proven stud dog. This alone cost several thousand dollars.

Anyway, sorry to ramble - but frenchies are not the easiest or healthiest breed and adding another when finances are tight is never a good idea. So I think you are doing the right thing.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha Late here with a response to the original question. I have right now 4 dogs Have had 5 kids Have had a rabbit, had 4 guinea pigs right now have 1, fish tanks 3 set up right now and going for #4, snake but no more, lizards have only the veiled chameleon now, my one daughter had a cat no more gave it to a neighbor~ hmmmm what else think that's it but if I am wrong I will correct this haha!
But anyway what's right for you is what you should go by not anything is wrong or right:tongue:! A woman when I walk the dogs said 4 is ok but when you get to 5 your a hoarder. She works for The animal welfare league or I should say volunteers. But well I just said that's ok for them whatever they think, but I go by what I can handle and what I feel is right! Well obviously I like to go for the gusto and go big:biggrin:! A third dog will do fine with your dogs! I have not read all the posts so this is for the first post! Good luck with your new furbaby!:wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think I’m gonna pass for now. At least until I know more about where my life is going lol. I also think I need to stay committed to my other two. I hope to have Abbie as a rally or agility prospect once she continues to become less nervous in public. And Murph would be great for obedience since he’s so food driven haha. I wish I could do agility with him cause he would kick ass, he’s so fearless, but Lesa said it probably wouldn’t be good for his bum patella 

Plus, I was laying in bed with Murph today and just sorta felt this guilt, like he’s the only smushy faced pup for me. I lucked out with him. He’s so loveable. He’s active (well, as active as a frenchie can be lol), but also quiets right down and loves to snuggle, he’s very affectionate, friendly and somewhat smart for a bully breed haha. I was napping with him today, except for some reason he refuses to sleep, so I’ll crack an eye open and he just sits and stares at me while I sleep lol. And then when he sees that my eyes are open he pounces on me and kisses me. Le sigh. I love him.

I LOVE HIM. I almost don’t want to devote my love to any other frenchie LOL.


























And my girl Abbie, I have high hopes for her if I keep socializing her and getting her over her fear issues.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The right answers always come to us! I really respect you for thinking this through and doing whats best for your dogs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing....very sweet story! And what a handsome boy Murph is! Love is little squishy face :wink:

When I got home from work today, I just went to lay down in bed for a few. Not even a minute later ALL four of the girls came a snuggled me in bed. It was perfect. Each one of them had their place around me, Shiloh always has to be right on top...which wouldn't be such a huge deal if she didn't have such "sharp" elbows that dig in! A Dane at each of my arms. And of course Emmy up at my face. If I stop petting her she taps me with her paw telling me not to stop LOL, Shiloh does the same but she has ninja like grip with her paws (I think she thinks she has thumbs). It was so peaceful that we all just fell asleep :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Thanks for sharing....very sweet story! And what a handsome boy Murph is! Love is little squishy face :wink:
> 
> When I got home from work today, I just went to lay down in bed for a few. Not even a minute later ALL four of the girls came a snuggled me in bed. It was perfect. Each one of them had their place around me, Shiloh always has to be right on top...which wouldn't be such a huge deal if she didn't have such "sharp" elbows that dig in! A Dane at each of my arms. And of course Emmy up at my face. If I stop petting her she taps me with her paw telling me not to stop LOL, Shiloh does the same but she has ninja like grip with her paws (I think she thinks she has thumbs). It was so peaceful that we all just fell asleep :biggrin:


I want a dane. GIMMIE!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> I want a dane. GIMMIE!


I've been looking for you!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I want a dane. GIMMIE!


Does this mean we're going to have to make a weekend trip to UT once we get the puppy?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Does this mean we're going to have to make a weekend trip to UT once we get the puppy?


Well I'm certainly not opposed to the idea... lol

perhaps a dane puppy playdate....:wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Awww. Yeah, I think I need to stick with my two. I still have work to do with my girl Abbie. She was rescued from Arkansas, her siblings and her were at a kill shelter and luckily someone pulled them! Breaks my heart to think she might not be with me today if someone hadn't gotten them in time. I've had her since January, and it's been a struggle, but she is slowly but surely making progress. I've never had experience with a shelter dog, let alone one who has such fear/anxiety issues. She's very wary of strangers, loves other dogs (as long as they aren't too in your face), seems to prefer women to men, but I'm definitely her person. She's very loyal to me. I like to think it's cause we have a connection, but realistically, it's probably because I was home with her the first few days she came to live with us haha. 

But she has definitely has made progress since January, and from what I've read, it seems that it can be kind of a long road to get them over their issues. I guess in the first home she was in (for only a few weeks) she was always hiding under the bed.

The biggest issue I have now is that she barks when people approach us in the house. If one of the men in the house walks into the room, she starts barking at them. If someone comes into my room she goes ballistic. Any tips on how to stop this?

Anyways, here's my little girl. Dunno what her mix is. I think hound & herding dog of some sort. She's so smart, and watching her interact with other dogs, makes me think of a herder. But she seems to keep her nose glued to the ground when we're outside haha.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)




----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

A few weeks ago I got in touch with her rescue group in Arkansas and they sent me these pics of her and her siblings:


































Sorry for the long post, I just love her. She's a special girl.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I think she looks very much like a bluetick coonhound and they are very plentiful in Arkansas.

Bluetick Coonhound, Information and Pictures, Bluetick Coonhounds


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> I think she looks very much like a bluetick coonhound and they are very plentiful in Arkansas.
> 
> Bluetick Coonhound, Information and Pictures, Bluetick Coonhounds


Yup, that's always been one of my guesses, something smaller mixed in since she's only 35lbs. And I still see a lot of herding dog in her. Just dunno what haha.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

To answer your question of her barking at people:

Ignore it. Tell the people she barks at to ignore it as well. If she sees that there is nothing to fear at all she will eventually learn that people are generally good. If you or the other person react to her when she's barking it can escalate the fear. This is what I have to do with Bailey. She still barks at young, teenage men (like my brothers) when they come over. I tell them to ignore her and she stops quickly. Its like she realizes that she's yelling at them for nothing. She's then proceeds to snuggle on the couch with them. But without fail, every time they come over she goes through this routine with them. She is getting better about it though. It may take some time for her to get better, you just have to be patient.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad to hear your decision. Its always best to do what is right for you at the time! So many pups and dogs~ so many opportunities! When the time is right you will know it! Good Luck!:smile:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> To answer your question of her barking at people:
> 
> Ignore it. Tell the people she barks at to ignore it as well. If she sees that there is nothing to fear at all she will eventually learn that people are generally good. If you or the other person react to her when she's barking it can escalate the fear. This is what I have to do with Bailey. She still barks at young, teenage men (like my brothers) when they come over. I tell them to ignore her and she stops quickly. Its like she realizes that she's yelling at them for nothing. She's then proceeds to snuggle on the couch with them. But without fail, every time they come over she goes through this routine with them. She is getting better about it though. It may take some time for her to get better, you just have to be patient.


Really? Ugh, this is gonna be a pain LOL.


----------

